# Kimberley western endurance saddle?



## Kurious (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried this saddle? It is sold by Down Under Web and they sell mostly Aussie saddles and this "interesting looking" lightweight saddle. I can't find any reviews for it, so hoping someone has seen one or ridden in one...

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

There's one for sale on a Facebook group called Endurance Tack & Horse Swap. Beware you may be fueling a tack addiction by joining! She says the saddle is very comfortable and fits her narrow, prominent withered Paso. However unlike other down under saddles it is non adjustable and only comes in one tree size which is more on the narrow side.


----------



## Kurious (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks! I'll join that group and ask some questions about the saddle. I know I can call Down Under as well, but I always like to get consumer feedback vs. the shop that's selling  I've had an Abetta Endurance saddle and it worked well for the summer ride/camp trips I do. I gave the saddle to a friend and am getting back into camping/riding. We cover a lot of ground and though I'd be happy to get another Abetta, I saw this one at Kimberley and thought it looked "interesting" enough to do some research...


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

You may also have luck finding info on the AERC Facebook group. Either way there are many interesting posts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't have a very positive experience with the quality/durability of Kimberly saddles in the past, but they may have improved since then (that was roughly 15 years ago). I would def want to hear some real-people reviews of the current product or see if they do a demo program.


----------



## Kurious (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmmm....I did a search on AERC's FB page and didn't see anything re: the Kimberley Saddle. Maybe I gotta dig deeper, but scrolling through all the posts will take a while. Any better way to do it? I'm not super FB savvy


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my first Kimberly(about 8 years ago) was great, my last one(2 years ago), a more expensive model, was absolute crap, there were gaps between the leather panels in a few places big enough to see the material underneath, and the rings started pulling out of the saddle. The flocking also compressed badly in a matter of months. Not worth the money.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Instead of searching posts, make a post of your own asking for info and reviews. A lot of people will see it and chime in if they have any experience.


----------



## Kurious (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Atomic-O. I will take your suggestion!


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

I've heard good things about that saddle. Down Under is a good company. I just exchanged saddles seamlessly. They give you one fitting for free.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a Kimberley Light in the past. I was not impressed with the leather quality, felt like dry cardboard. It was very comfortable for the rider, not for the horse. The tree was supposed to be Wide, but was actually very narrow and padding on the horse's back was hard. I had good service from the company. Overall impression, it was a cheap saddle; I had what I paid for.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess it depends on which saddle you have of their series. I have been riding in a little bit older Kimberly from Down Under either Stock or Outback (doesn't say which) Aussie saddle since March and I'm in love. It's a stout all leather Aussie saddle and it's my go to for trails. I haul to numerous all day trail rides and wouldn't use anything else now that I've had a taste. This is my first Aussie. But of course I don't know how that compares to the Kimberly western endurance. I've always heard good things though about Kimberleys and Down Under in general.


----------



## evenworld (Jan 21, 2014)

OTTBMomma said:


> I've heard good things about that saddle. Down Under is a good company. I just exchanged saddles seamlessly. They give you one fitting for free.


Really.So impressive!!! I've not used this company's saddle.I use Horseware often. Their saddles are really excellent!And sometimes I also use other brands like Weatherbeeta,Harrison Howard or Native Pony.:lol: Maybe I should try Down Under next time.


----------

